# SKOTY CHOPS KUSTOMS (SHOP)



## SKOTY CHOPS

IM NEW TO THE FORUM,IM A MEMBER OF THE ROADZOMBIES CC, I USED TO BE IN LOW VINTAGE CAR CLUB IN THE BAY AREA. IVE BEEN OUT OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE FOR AWHILE NOW , BUT IM GETTING BACK INTO IT. I CURRENTLY OWN A KUSTOM METAL FAB/ HOT ROD SHOP. IM PUTTING THIS OUT THERE IF THERE IS ANYBODY THAT NEEDS KUSTOM METAL WORK, SHEET METAL WORK, RUST REPAIR, CHOP TOPS, CHANNELING, SECTIONING, FRAMES , SHAVING, NOSING, DECKING, AIR RIDE SUSPENSION, 4 LINKS SET UPS, BATTERY RACKS ETC. WE BUILD ALL OUR OWN 1 OFF KUSTOM BRAKETS. HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY WORK. THANKS FOR CHECKING OUT MY POST.





































BEFORE!









7" CHOP









SHORTENED 10"









AFTER A BIT OF GRINDING









SOME FRAME WORK


----------



## tonyo524

nice chop


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS




----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

I WILL BE POSTING ALOT OF PICS.


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

THIS WAS MY CAR









ANOTHER ONE OF MINE 65 GMC SECTIONED 3" 
1959 IMPALA DASH


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS




----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

MY CAR


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

I WILL POST MORE LATER.


----------



## west coast ridaz

where u out of


----------



## b_moneystyles

yo man, great to see you on here, been a fan of your work for a long time


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

IM IN BELMONT


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

HEY THANKS BRO! I APPRECIATE IT! IM KINDA GOING BACK TO MY ROOTS, ID LIKE TO OPEN THE SHOP UPTO BUILDING LOWRIDERS AND 60'S KUSTOMS AND NOT JUST HOT RODS AND KUSTOMS, I GOT ALOT OF HEART FOR LOWRIDING, IT WOULD BE RAD IF IT WAS APART OF MY LIFE AGAIN.IVE BEEN AWAY FROM IT FOR ABOUT 6YRS NOW.


> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@Apr 26 2008, 12:13 AM~10507546
> *yo man, great to see you on here, been a fan of your work for a long time
> *


----------



## b_moneystyles

if i'm over in the US on holidays soon, i'll have to stop by the shop and check it out.

cant wait to see some skoty chop's lowriders in the build 



:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

REALLY NICE WORK HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

hit me up if your if your in the bay area, it would be rad to have you visit. 
thanks for the compliment spirit 62, is that your ride in your pic. thats badass!


----------



## Slinger520

excellent work bro! Have you ever chopped a vdub bug? I'm looking to lower the roof line and need a few pointers.
Keep up the good work, can't wait to see the lowriders you produce!


----------



## Stovebolt

*Nice work! :wow:*


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

bugs are a very hard chop to get right, i personaly have never chopped a bug, but i would love to give you pointers on how to chop cars. IM me your email address . thanks


> _Originally posted by Slinger520_@Apr 26 2008, 09:38 AM~10508648
> *excellent work bro!  Have you ever chopped a vdub bug?  I'm looking to lower the roof line and need a few pointers.
> Keep up the good work, can't wait to see the lowriders you produce!
> *


----------



## draggin98s10

MAN THAT IS SOME TIGHT ASS WORK!


----------



## purpl7duece

rad fab work there brotha! That Galaxie is so pimp!


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

thanks alot guys, i will post more pics here soon. thanks for checkin it out.


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by SKOTY CHOPS_@Apr 25 2008, 08:32 PM~10505871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you think these kind of wheels would look good on a 67 buick lesabre?











no the best image, but its kind of a fast back.

opinions would be great.


----------



## thapachuco

dont mean to jack your thread bro, sorry


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

its ok bro! i think it would!


----------



## impala_631

kool stuff!!!


----------



## REGULATOR

:thumbsup:


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by SKOTY CHOPS_@Apr 29 2008, 10:25 PM~10538075
> *its ok bro! i think it would!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


even though its a 4 dr? its not as fastback as that picture. I need to get one up, i will later today. THANKS SKOTY!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

This a 66' ? 

This thing is Off-the Hook...I want one of these!


----------



## kazma64

:thumbsup:


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

this is a 1965 galaxie


----------



## Mr lowrider305

damn man you do vary nice fuckin work


----------



## thapachuco

hey skoty,

what kind of tires are on the galaxie, and what size?


----------



## CAMDIDDY

bad ass work!


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

thank you guys, if theres anything i can help you guys out with just let me know, i would love to help out. the tires on the galaxy are 175 70 14 made by hancook i believe, i will double check for you.


----------



## chrisngo

oh damn man!

Very hot work. I'm looking into getting a kustom. I'm still doing research on it.

VERY NICE!

Chris


----------



## GPone

:thumbsup: great stuff bro. keep it coming.


----------



## Sporty

check out the mic spammer..


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

thanks alot guys, i will be posting up more pics here soon, i have alot so keep checking in.


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

thanks alot guys, i will be posting up more pics here soon, i have alot so keep checking in.


----------



## steamboat

Yo Skoty, post up your Lego car!!!


----------



## WrazedWrong

Awesome work


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

THANKS MAN!


----------



## Sporty

wicked galaxy... my boy has a galaxy but he went into the racing direction with it... i wish he swung a right and went to the lowrider way of things


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by SKOTY CHOPS_@Apr 26 2008, 12:03 AM~10506308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope you fixed this? that bag on the left has the top plate digging into it hno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 1 2008, 12:53 PM~10988994
> *hope you fixed this? that bag on the left has the top plate digging into it  hno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

its fine...if it was inflated would of been a diffrent story... its dropped on its frame..it ant going no where..not movement no digging into it..





YO! SKOTY..BAD ASS WORK HOMIE!!!TRUE TALENT... TO THE TOP FOR SKOTY KUSTOMS...


 EDDIE


----------



## BigMandoAZ

thats some badass work. i would sell my mini to get a ratrod any day!!!!


----------



## latinstyle67ss

Nice work bro. TTT


----------



## Bump

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 20 2008, 12:48 PM~11132407
> *thats some badass work. i would sell my mini to get a ratrod any day!!!!
> *



i have yet to see a ratrod in this thread.....traditional hot rods.....thats another story!


sick work brother!


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS

THANK YOU GUYS, I WILL BE POSTING PICS TONIGHT OF A CAR WE JUST FINISHED BUILDING. EVERYTHING IS HAND MADE EXCEPT THE OBVIOUS.


----------



## thapachuco

pics?


----------



## low225

wheres the pics?


----------

